# Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin Fischers, weiss einer von euch warum diese Geräte,
HDS9 und HDS12, bei uns nicht angeboten werden?

Abgesehen vom evtl. Preis hier bei uns.|uhoh:

Grüssle CD


----------



## detlefb (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Fischers, weiss einer von euch warum diese Geräte,
> HDS9 und HDS12, bei uns nicht angeboten werden?
> 
> Abgesehen vom evtl. Preis hier bei uns.|uhoh:
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du suchst, aber es gibt sie in Europa...z.B. bei Schlageter|rolleyes


----------



## Fordfan (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

@ Schwedenfahrer08,

die Geräte HDS 9 und 12 Touch sind ganz neue Geräte mit Touchscreen und echtem Breitbild (16:9). Das HDS-7 Touch ist bereits in Deutschland erhältlich, das HDS-9 kommt ca. Ende Oktober und das HDS-12 Ende November auf den Markt.

Rene


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

Oh ja, wo waren nur meine Augen.............gefunden#6

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit Lowrance Touch?????

Grüssle CD


----------



## forest27 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

Hier gibt es schon Bilder der ersten Test !

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?board=117.0


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

Danke dir................. sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus.

Ich glaub das wird es werden vielleicht in 9"

Muss ich meinen Bagger wieder in den Keller zum Geld holen schicken.

Oh je das geht in die .........#q


----------



## thomsen3 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

Ich werde aus dem Anfang der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlüssig.
Verstehe ich das richtig,  dass die neuen Geräte dieses structure scan schon intregiert haben?


----------



## thomsen3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> ja
> 
> steht doch klar in der Beschreibung und ist zudem dem Handbuch ab S. 54 zu entnehmen:
> 
> ...



Hab nicht so die Ahnung von den Dingern und eine Gebrauchsanweisung hab ich auch nicht.
Wollt mir nächstes Jahr sowas anschaffen.
Mit Schwinger meinst du wohl den General.oder?


----------



## thomsen3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

Danke


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*

man braucht für dieses Modell mit Touch Screen aber immer noch 2 Geber... da hat sich leider nichts geändert, oder?

Das hat Humminbird besser gelöst. Bei denen ist tatsächlich alles integriert. Dieser komische Structure Scan Kasten + 2. Geber + Kabelsalat schreckt mich bei den Lowrance Geräten doch etwas ab.

Ansonsten ist das neue Touch Modell schon sehr geil :m


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> Die Fa. Schlageter ist sicher gut aber auch nicht immer erste Wahl. Es gibt Andere mit ähnlichen oder oft noch besseren Angeboten wie:



kann ich bestätigen. Am Telefon hatte ich mit Herrn Schlageter quasi ein "Rund-Um-Sorglospaket" vereinbart und jetzt stehe ich da und nix passt (!)

Bei mybait hätte man mir sämtlich Sicherungen mit Schnellklemmen vormontiert bzw. geliefert. Hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst |rolleyes Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Preise beim Schlageter trotz 10% Neukundenrabatt dennoch höher sind als bei anderen Händlern.

EDIT: möchte jetzt fairerweise darauf hinweisen, dass sich die Mitarbeiter bei mir gemeldet haben und sichtlich bemüht sind mir zu helfen und sehr entgegengekommen sind. Deshalb ganz klar... :m wieder hoch!


----------



## Heiko112 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 9/12 gen2*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> man braucht für dieses Modell mit Touch Screen aber immer noch 2 Geber... da hat sich leider nichts geändert, oder?
> 
> Das hat Humminbird besser gelöst. Bei denen ist tatsächlich alles integriert. Dieser komische Structure Scan Kasten + 2. Geber + Kabelsalat schreckt mich bei den Lowrance Geräten doch etwas ab.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das neue Touch Modell schon sehr geil :m


 
Dafür musste ich aber bei meinem Hb 797 immer den Geber umschalten und konnte nicht den quadrabeam und Sidescan gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Vom Overlay dann mal gan zu schweigen.

Hat also alles auch Nachteile.


----------

